# Shirt, tie with charcoal suit?



## runner-guy (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey fellas. I plan on buying a new charcoal suit soon and would like to wear it to a wedding I am attending in August. It is an evening reception. What color tie would you guys recommend with perhaps a white shirt. I know pretty much any color can work, but I don't want to wear just a boring black and gray tie. Thanks.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Purple, green or blue tie.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Burgundy tie as well. You may also try a blue shirt and see the difference in contrast.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I think very few combinations are as elegant as a grey suit, white shirt, and navy tie with white (or silver) figures.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

If you are a guest you can wear any color shirt and tie you wish, though being in the evening, a white shirt would be preferable. I think I'd prefer a lighter color tie as it's summer. Perhaps a light blue with with white spots (polka dots.) Add a PS, points up, in white edged with navy or blue, and you're off to the races.


----------



## runner-guy (Mar 18, 2010)

I really do need to upgrade my tie collection, so I'm just looking for some colors that are flexible. What do you guys think of this tie? I can't really tell if the dots are white or off-white though.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

^^^^
I like that Lands End tie.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

The tie would be okay.

Maybe for the wedding you'd like something with a bit more "pizazz."


----------



## J. Cogburn (Oct 26, 2009)

There is a special category of ties deemed to be wedding ties. They are not colorful - they are black and white and grey. But they look smashing. Sam Hober if you like. Otherwise, you can get what you need (as is always the case) from .


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Although there would be nothing wrong, _per se_, with wearing a wedding tie to a wedding where one is a guest wearing a suit, they are so-named for the propriety of wearing them on the day of your own wedding, or as a member of a wedding party, or otherwise with morning dress.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> If you are a guest you can wear any color shirt and tie you wish, though being in the evening, a white shirt would be preferable. I think I'd prefer a lighter color tie as it's summer. Perhaps a light blue with with white spots (polka dots.) Add a PS, points up, in white edged with navy or blue, and you're off to the races.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

runner-guy said:


> I really do need to upgrade my tie collection, so I'm just looking for some colors that are flexible. What do you guys think of this tie? I can't really tell if the dots are white or off-white though.


Tie is fine, if you prefer one that narrow. This might be an interesting PS to pair with it -

https://www.kentwang.com/white-with-leaf-with-blood-red-edge.html


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

A black, silver and white regimental tie looks great at weddings & with grey suits. Here's mine, it's from the 1950s:









Alternatively, if you don't want striped I'd go with a green or purple, perhaps with a small gold pattern. Personally I steer away from solid blues and reds for social occasions.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

But boring black-and-grey ties are so awesome. Dull, repetitive ties are inevitably the most attractive. I call it "blandeur."


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

runner-guy said:


> I really do need to upgrade my tie collection, so I'm just looking for some colors that are flexible. What do you guys think of this tie? I can't really tell if the dots are white or off-white though.


I own that tie, the dots are tan colored. It is a very attractive tie, but be warned it is really slim. I just held it up to charcoal and white, and it is ok but nothing special. I personally like a dark royal blue tie with white pin dots or polka dots with a charcoal suit. Looks sharp. For the season though, a darker lavender would look great.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Here I am the last time I wore my charcoal suit to a wedding. As you can see I like blue. Obviously I wasn't the focal point of the picture, but you get the idea.










Cruiser


----------



## Edinburgh Lad (May 11, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> A black, silver and white regimental tie looks great at weddings & with grey suits.QUOTE]
> 
> The regimental look is good for a wedding, very striking with a plain charcoal suit and a white shirt.
> 
> Have you thought about wearing suspenders/braces? A pair to compliment your tie would look great if/when you take your jacket off in the evening. You would cut a dash with your style and be the envy of the rest of the guests... Go on go for it !!!


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

Navy or silver satin silk.
Linen pocket square.

*W_B*


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Bright coloured tie to suit you = ref would be fine. I would also reconsider the white short, such formality is not needed as you have only been invited to a party - nothing more formal than that, the reason for the party is not relevant.


----------

